# almost white golden in high kill shelter - NC



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful  Anyone looking for one of those "rare English creams"???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow-he's beautiful*

Meggies Mom: Thanks for posting him and you emld the NC Golden Ret. Rescues!

Fritz 

Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 28193 
Robeson County Animal Shelter, St. Pauls, NC 
Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Fritz
Please contact Tina ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.

Fritz

Robeson County Animal Shelter
St. Pauls, NC
910-865-2200 
[email protected] 

*
Available 2/23 , Last Day 2/25 , Id# 28193*

Very nice dog! 

Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may also conctact a shelter volunteer at [email protected] for information about a pet. Adoption fee is $25 and includes rabies vaccination if the pet is of age.

Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals. Adoptions are 'first-come, first-serve' ...animals will not be held. 

Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may also contact a shelter volunteer at [email protected] for information about a pet or for other assistance. Adoption fee is $25 and includes rabies vaccination if the pet is of age.

Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have most likely had no prior medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and/or young animals.

St. Pauls, NC 
910-865-2200 
Email Robeson County Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Robeson County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I think he could pass as one!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Meggie'sMom, did you email Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, I sent it to Neuse River, Triad, and Charlotte golden rescues. Let's hope one of them will get to him if no one else does.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent him on to our coordinator, too.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

i wish i livd alot coser! he is absolutely beautiful...i think the DH would be upset if we got another one before a fence...hmmmm best of luck to this pupper...hopefully the rescues will pick him up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom: Thanks for sending him to your coordinator!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww how handsome looks like he could use a bath!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

him! 

I so wish I was closer.

--
Rachel


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am worried he might have some great pry in him, you know to make him whiter so it might be an intense coat to deal with.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> I am worried he might have some great pry in him, you know to make him whiter so it might be an intense coat to deal with.


No, I don't see anything but pure golden. He is what you see here referred to as an English or English Cream golden.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I wish I lived closer...hes so handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There are transports*

There are transports-GA and NC aren't that far apart!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I wish I lived in GA still...Im in CA temporarily :no:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

He really is such a gorgeous guy. I can't imagine how he ended up in this place. Robeson County AC is known for the high number of animals it puts down and if I am not mistaken they may have some court cases against them for the methods they use. I've not been there, but it sounds like a sad place to be. 

Wish Meggie would let me have him.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know anything more about him? Is he house trained? How is his temperment? My brother in law is looking for a golden....he has ALWAYS adopted shelter dogs and they lost their german shephard rescue dog to cancer 4wks ago. I don't know if this could be a transported dog to Delaware...but I know he would be very interested?!?!? Hmmmmmm


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My dad looked at him and finds him very handsome I was going to put a call in tomorrow at the shelter to get an update. (Also one for Garth as well as they are both close), see what they're like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

What did your rescue say?

I am VERY worried about this boy and don't let distance deter anyone
The people on here have done transports before and they would again.
He is just gorgeous!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

And I would be happy to go pick him up(3 hour drive but this handsome man is worth it)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

UPDATE: Called the shelter his ID on Petfinder does not match any folder I am going to call back in an hour to see if he can find it.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I just checked out the website and am appauled at the short time they keep the dogs before destroying them... I guess I understand now why you guys work so hard to get these dogs out of these places. It breaks my heart!!!! He sure does look like a handsome boy and 100% Golden Retriever to me. 

They also have a young GR Mix in there, last day 25th.

I so hope someone gets them out of there.

Good luck, and you all deserve a medal for your hard work in helping these poor dogs!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

And tomorrow if necessary I will drive up there and get him.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd be willing to foster for a month. I'm in Northern VA. Just wanted to throw that out there. I'm going to talk to some friends and family in SC and NC and see if anyone wants a golden.

It really is sad how high kill shelters work. I am from a town with a high kill shelter, and it is devastating. Every shelter worker is totally dedicated to the animals, but there simply are not the funds to operate without killing some--nor are there enough people to adopt the animals... sort of a never ending cycle that could be prevented if more people spayed and neutered. Ok, enough of this rant.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He is still there i will call again at 4:30 (they close at 5) and if he is still there then I will leave tomorrow at 5 am to pick him up as soon as they open.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Aces, you may want to verify with the shelter that he is not under a stray hold right now. I would hate for you to drive all the way there just to have them tell you that you can't have him for a few more days. I have not heard back from my contact, I can only hope that they might be working on something, too. If I do hear anything, I will let you know.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He's available today (that's why the guy had to search for him), but his last day is Wednesday I got ahold of the guy around 8 am today so people are there but the shelter doesn't open until 10am. From what I could tell. Will ask to specifics when i call later and then confirm in the morning before I leave.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I think he's been adopted per a message on the Lab Forum I am also a member of. Can someone verify this?

--
Rachel


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was told the same thing! He is adopted! Hmmmm


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I called the shelterm, and yes he has been adopted.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for double checking  So happy for this boy!!

--
Rachel


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No problem. I wanted to be sure so I didn't drive all the way out there.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah! Good for him! I hope they change his name!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

so Glad he was adopted!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

awesome news!


----------

